# So i posted here before about warrants/probation...



## Everymanalion (Jan 26, 2012)

But i need clarification, I have no priors, pullled a knife on a dude but didnt stab him and got simple assault and 16 months of probation in PA. I am going INSANE staying here this long, i am homeless, cold and just plain miserable and wanna head south.

Couple questions....

Who else here has been traveling on warrants for awhile and not gotten extradited or taken to jail in another state for those warrants or even had their warrants come up on file but been left alone either way?

My name is misspelled by 2 letters on my court case and on my Probation officer information file, when the cops run my name in another state will they run my social or my name on my id? possibly leading to not being caught since the name is misspelled.

Im at my wits end and how much would you advise taking the risk of leaving the state? going from PA to Texas, getting my name ran and the probability of nothing coming up.


I need ANY and ALL information you have on this subject please, not just hearsay so i can figure this out cause i would be leaving this week, i am freezing, starving and just plain miserable and need to get out of PA and just dont want to be extradited back on a misdemeanor 2 charge thats not even worth it. thanks guys.


----------



## LeftCoast (Jan 26, 2012)

Well, I have traveled between the states having warrant before. Never had a felony warrant though. I had gross misdemeanors at the worst. My warrants were based out of Oregon and I had two in New Jersey. My Oregon warrants popped up on most other systems as "Petty/Bench Warrant". In Philly, my warrant showed up, but the officer didn't even ask about it. I did later find out that I was supposed to sign up for probation in new jersey for a hearing in regards to a criminal trespass that I never followed up on. Generally, if your jurisdiction doesn't extradite for petty crimes you should be fine. However, in more liberal states I have noticed that more than usual assaults tend to be greater regardless of the degree. My friend has a felony for a minimal assault charge. No previous charges or anything of that nature. Also, be careful about neighboring states, in New England especially. I was extradited from PA to NJ. I was in Trenton on my way to Camden when I got sent out to Philly for not showing up for court. Just use good judgement and if it's something you really want to run from, remember things may become worse when and if you decide to come back to your hometown or wherever it is that you have fled. Also, trying to get state assistance may become difficult, as some regions will not allow you to pursue financial and food assistance due to outstanding warrants. Hope this helps.


----------



## Everymanalion (Jan 26, 2012)

Thank you man, yea its just a simple assault MISD. not a felony and Philly isent my home town, i just want to make sure im not in texas, hitching, a cop stops me, runs my name, see's that i have a bench warrant because i didnt show up to my last probation check in and bam locks me up and extradites me, i just wanna know how probable that is based apon a simple assault probation misdemeanor in Philadelphia for extradition back to philadelphia. I would be staying out of the NE and mainly in the south.

thanks guys


----------



## barefootinbabylon (Jan 26, 2012)

Yeah, I would say you would be fine, as well, if it's just a misdemeanor. Shoot, sometimes even felonies aren't worth a state's trouble to extradite someone back; my old 'road dawg' had a felony warrant out, we got our names ran in AZ, and the cops didn't say a damn thing. With misdemeanors, there's also a 'pick-up radius'; as long as you're outside of that area, the worst that can happen is that you will be taken to the police station until they ascertain that distance from the po-lice in Filthadelphia. Were you in TX, prettyyy sure you would be good to go. With the financial status of most states nowadays, it wouldn't be worth their while to pay to bring you back to PA, as well. So, yes... I would say get da helll out of Philly, but play it as safely as possible until you're at least a state or 2 away. 

Where in TX you planning on going? Best of luck, y buenas viajes!


----------



## Mouse (Jan 26, 2012)

I had a warrant for a failure to appear/dui in PA and got my name ran in NYC and they gave me a little shit but otherwise did nothing. I got my name ran a ton of other places and the cops tended to just to give me a friendly "you know you have a warrant..." speech and then sent me on my way. 

It takes time, money, and a lot of paper work to extradite a person. They aren't going to waste their time unless it's something important.

If you get hit with another major charge/sent to jail someplace else, they might eventually ship you back to PA after you serve time for whatever other stupid crap you did in their state, but that's very unlikely to happen if you just dont do stupid shit. 

In my experience, petty crimes can be dealt with in YOUR own time. Leaving state might seem like a dreadful thing to do for most people but I skipped out on 2 things in the past and came back to settle up when I was ready to do so and the charges don't worsen and the probation ended up just the same.


----------



## Everymanalion (Jan 26, 2012)

thank you VERY much guys, all very helpful!


----------



## Everymanalion (Jan 26, 2012)

Yea it was legit a simple assault midemeanor charger for probation for like 14-16 months i think, already did 7 months of it and im going nuts, any other advice or experiences will help! thank you!


----------



## barefootinbabylon (Jan 26, 2012)

I could always say the 'logical' thing, of, 'well, dude, you're halfway there, keep on truckin!' But, yeah, I know how it is... I really, really do! I saw your posts about wanting to go down to Mexico/C.A./S.A., and _that _would be the only hang-up you'd have, really - the Powers That Be will _not_ let you out of the country with any warrants. That's why I came back from the West Coast, to take care of _more_ ridiculous-ass charges in Asheville; I want to be allowed out of this godforsaken country!! 

Either way, probation is a really fucked and stupid thing; it makes complete and utter sense what a girl told me once: 'If you're faced with jail or probation, go with the jail!! _Always_ go with the jail...'. Because yes, on probation, you're 'free,' technically speaking, but it can indeed be infinitely more maddening to be out in the world, but unable to do anything than walk around in the self-same circles for months (if not _years_), going through the System's hoops. I hear ya, man...


----------



## Pheonix (Jan 26, 2012)

the cops run your ID number not your name, so the misspelling won't affect the law enforcement. however the misspelling could work to your advantage in court if you have competent representation, but most people can't afford that.


----------



## Everymanalion (Jan 26, 2012)

You can actually walk across the mexican border with warrants. Just not fly


----------



## Mouse (Jan 27, 2012)

I was gonna say.. I've gone to mexico with warrants. Getting into mexico is never a problem - it's getting OUT of mexico. I got stuck at the border for 4 hours being grilled by the cops and they tore my car apart looking for drugs or wtf ever. I wouldn't suggest going into mexico unless you want the hassle of trying to get back into america


----------

